# What's so great about the Sig Sauer line of handguns?



## fiveseven

whats so great about them me i think there not the best looking handgun i dont know what good about them


----------



## Growler67

What's so good about ANY brand name product?

For me they fit and feel the most comfortable in my hands. That translates to being more likely to place my shots where I want them more "naturally" than having to train harder with something that doesn't fit so "naturally". I learned that through personal experience over 20 years of shooting handguns. I don't buy hype and marketting.

I also prefer the lack of an external safety as the internal mechanisms designed and employed in the classic SiG SA/DA action just makes more sense to me and removes at least one step from "draw to bang" compared to a 1911 or BHP for instance.

I find the asthetics of the SiG's appealing, personally. Asthetics are subjective criteria anyway so what one person finds attractive another may not and there is nothing wrong with personal preferrence. Functional, simple and without a multitude of protuberances to potentially catch and snag upon when one has to draw. Purpose built and rugged in design.

Asthetics aside, most people that like Glocks don't like SiG and vica versa. The primary reason for this is the grip to slide angle present in the frame. Adding back to the comfort mentioned earlier, The Glocks just do not feel right nor good in my hands. Don't get me started on the trigger safety thing either.

Basically it comes down to "different strokes for different folks". What works for one person may not for another and that is why I always advocate "test driving" if at all possible or at least getting as many in your hands before buying over just buying by brqand name or hype. Glocks are fine weapons as are Beretta's and so on, but I don't own any of them anymore. That said, I buy what works best for me, your decision making process may differ from mine.

Firearms are nothing more than tools when you break it down. Go ask a charpenter or framer which brand hammer they prefer. They will be specific to their needs and preferences as well as what fits most comfortably for them over brand hype, I'm willing to bet.


----------



## SigDoubleTap

*Greatness*

If you ever shot one you would know. Over the years I have had the pleasure to shoot just about every combat handgun on the market. HK P30/USP 9mm and 45, Beretta M9, Glock 19 and 21, Springfield XD's, etc.

First and foremost, you get a solid gun. I'm sick of light weight polymers, with sharp, hard to control recoil. In this aspect the Sig runs over HK's and Glocks. The controls are great. Many guns have extended slide stops, like HK's that you will always hit unless you adjust your grip, which will cause the slide to go forward, not locking back after the last round. Aside from being light, Glocks have no real safety. I don't like having the gun down my pants with one in the chamber, where a simple slip on dwaw could blow a hole in your leg. This is why it's passed over by so many organizations, except those on a budget, because it is a cheap gun, though it is reliable. So are HK's. But for control during rapid fire, they don't hold up to the Sigs. Sigs are used by the top tier agencies and military units. I've put about two thousand rounds through my first gun, A plain jane P226, in about a month. I get 250 rounds at wall mart for 50 bucks. Good clean Remington 115 FMJ practice ammo. Not one jam, missfeed, stovepipe, no limpwristing problems, nothing but shooting bullets and ejecting brass into a single pile. * I can't say that about a lot of guns I have fired. *

It's all personal preference. I like a gun with a hammer. Single action 1st shot capability is priceless. I like a metal gun. The manual decocker is great to have. The trigger pull is better than most any pistol, aside from a 1911, as far as sear re set length, and no creep, making the sig is a fast shooter. That turned me off with HK's, that have huge slack issues, and the plastic triggers actually flex. Blah.

I feel save with the gun. I know it will work when I need it. Are sigs for everyone? No. After shooting dozens of guns, *I found that it is definately for me. *

Jannet ( Newest IDPA member)


----------



## fiveseven

thanks but ive always been a fan of 1911s, fn handguns, hk, Beretta,


----------



## yzfrider

To the op, what kind of down riggers do you prefer?


----------



## Growler67

FWIW, I bought a Bereta 92S shortly after purchasing my P226 (roughly 20 years ago). EVERYTHING I tried resulted in my never being able to get it to group as well as my SiG.

1911's and BHP's feel like cast iron bricks to me. I was nwever impressed with the 1911's when I was in the Army. Being a Unit BMI and qualifying with it I just never grew any fondness for it. I do respect it's legacy but never had any inclination to ever spend my money on one. My feeling were only reinforced when I shot a coworkers Kimber. Just wasn't impressed.

HK polymers had some excellent checkering on the front and backstrap of the grip. However, out of all the poly's I've test driven, I only own a SP2022. No I didn't like the P250, FWIW. It felt too "Plastic" to me. Plastic in the sense of chaeply made toy rather than lightweight polymer framed firearm. SiG missed the boat on that one IMHO. They should've marketed the SiGPro series better as I still feel it is THE most underrated out of the box handgun ANYONE could possibly own. A little more refinement in the design of the grip making it more flexible in size accomodation options would've made it near perfect.

I haven't been terribly impressed with the FN's I've tried either. BHP knockoffs and I've already stated my impressions of BHP's. The new Five-seveN I have not had the opportunity to try to date so I cannot speak to that model specifically.


----------



## Todd

:watching::watching::watching:


----------



## YFZsandrider

Sigs, especially the older ones, are extremely well made!

Unlike Growler, I love the 1911 platform... having said that, my 1997 p228 has a tighter slide-to-frame fit than my Kimber, and many production level 1911s. No kidding!

OP... you never mentioned that you *actually shot *a Sig, and didn't care for it?! :smt009


----------



## Rogelk

I like the P 229, designed specifically for the.40 SW with its machined stainless slide. I have never shot many .40's before, but I had always heard how undesirable the felt recoil was, usually described as punchy, sharp, torque etc. When I first shot a P229 I was amazed at how easy shooting it was and I was thoroughly impressed at its smooth operation. I had to get one for myself. It's a Cadillac, a solid and well crafted all metal handgun.


----------



## Frank45

Take a look at Sig's 1911's. Very sexy.:watching:


----------



## Gunners_Mate

Frank45 said:


> Take a look at Sig's 1911's. Very sexy.:watching:


lol, I saw that there was a bit of "sig vs hk/barreta/1911" ect type thing and was going to... poke... at how sigs MAKE 1911's, what say those who've spent time with those.
..................................................................................................................................brokenimage

but mostly this thread is making me like how i've begun to lean towards a p220 elite being my first handgun
:watching:


----------



## dosborn

fiveseven said:


> whats so great about them me i think there not the best looking handgun i dont know what good about them


A classic Sig (any variant) is one of the best semi auto's you can have IMO. Reliable, durable, accurate and when purchased used, very economical. And as for looks, I think they look great. You need to shoot one before you can go knocking a Sig. Careful...:mrgreen::buttkick:


----------



## TexasCHL

I always thought Sigs looked a little "chunky" but after shooting a few I became a big fan. A friend of mine has 7 Sigs and I got to try them all out. Bought my first Sig (P239 SAS Gen 1) about a year ago and it is now my favorite shooter. Next on my wish list is a P245 or 220 compac.


----------



## Growler67

fiveseven said:


> whats so great about them me i think there not the best looking handgun i dont know what good about them


So why don't you be a little more specific about why you don't think they are so great or not so good looking? What do YOU think is or makes a great handgun? What do you consider attractive in handguns?


----------



## terryger

fiveseven said:


> whats so great about them me i think there not the best looking handgun i dont know what good about them


:smt172


----------



## Todd

*Closed soon!*

FYI, this thread will be closed this afternoon of the OP does not respond. I don't like it when someone tosses a "grenade" on any topic and then runs from the discussion. Seems to me it was an inflammatory post designed just to rile up Sig owners.


----------



## Hiram25

Todd, I think you've about stated the obvious.:smt1099


----------



## Todd

We're done here. No need to waste any more time on this. I'm calling "Troll" and moving on to threads where people have serious questions or comments.


----------

